# Uh Oh! Betta Fever!



## BettaGamer (Feb 13, 2015)

What started with one betta a little over a month ago is now turning into an obsession! I now have one delta tail male, and am in the process of building a sorority (all being housed separately for now). But yesterday when I went to the store to buy a couple plants for my sorority tank, I saw a black orchid crowntail male off to the side of the other bettas. This place gets their bettas from a company so it was obvious this guy was traded in or just given up by someone. Now, I try not to buy things on a whim, I like to think about for a day or two. If I'm still thinking about it the next day, I go back and if it's still there, I buy it. If not, it is what it is. Well I couldn't stop thinking about this diamond in the rough. You NEVER see bettas around here like that. So I went back today and he was still there! I was so excited!! Needless to say he's mine now. 

But it doesn't stop there. I went to another store the other day to look for females, and saw this gorgeous rainbow crowntail male. I went back to the store today to see if they had any new in, and he was still there. But seeing how I just bought the black orchid, I walked away. BUT..... I'm gonna stop by after work tomorrow and if he's still there, HE'S MINE!!!


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Sounds like you need to setup more tanks. You're not alone. Multiple tank syndrome(mts) can happen to even the most non addictive personalities. Bettas are really awesome. I have one blue and black crowntail male. I love to watch him and definitely have plans for more Betta tanks I the near future. This hobby can become an obsession rather quickly.


----------



## BettaGamer (Feb 13, 2015)

Guess who got a another new betta??? Or rather two new bettas, haha! When I went back to look for that crowntail, I saw a gorgeous delta tail that I couldn't resist. So now my next project in addition to my sorority will be a 3 way divided 10g tank. I'm figuring once gravel, and decorations are in, each fish will have about 3g. I've already made the dividers and put a couple decorations in for scale and it actually looks quite roomy. I was afraid that it might looked cramped but it doesn't. Just need to buy gravel and some plants and I'll be on my way!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

You need wilds!


----------



## BettaGamer (Feb 13, 2015)

Don't tempt me!!


----------

